# August 25th Delacroix, LA



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Seems like every weekend has been filled with lock jaw reds and thunderstorms down here in Louisiana for the last month. Finally had a nice day Saturday that we could actually hunt some fish down instead of worrying about lightning strikes and a wet butt. Lot's of muddy water caused some headaches but we were able to find a few clear spots that gave us a few clear shots. Highlight of the trip was what looked like a underwater bowling ball heading stratight at the boat about 30 yards away.  Fishing partner and I both sat there with our mouths wide open as it approached. The fish came within 2 feet from the side of the boat and we realized it was a huge jack just cruising. We had one shot at it but unfortunately the topwater popper wasn't what he was looking for.....Just to site that fish was exciting. The grass is getting thicker and thicker each weekend down in Delacroix, looking forward to the biloxi marsh time of year!! Hopefully Isaac will take it easy on us and not disrupt the fishery too much.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice -better get them now! -gonna be sloppy soon


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice reds! Stay safe up there!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great reds of fly!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Batten down the hatches and stay safe...get the boat to high ground!


----------

